# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Сбой устройства управления вызвал аварию на атомной электростанции

## ALEX(XX)

Комитет внутренней безопасности США призвал Комиссию по атомной промышленности страны продолжить расследование причин аварии на атомной электростанции "Браунс-Ферри", происшедшей в августе прошлого года. 
В конце прошлого лета специалисты АЭС "Браунс-Ферри" были вынуждены вручную отключить третий энергоблок из-за неполадок с водными насосами. Как сообщает SecurityFocus, предварительное расследование показало, что авария была вызвана неисправным программируемым логическим устройством управления. Сбой устройства управления привел к резкому росту трафика к контроллерам водных насосов, в результате чего произошел выход системы из строя. Важно отметить, что внутренняя сеть атомной электростанции не имеет связи с внешними компьютерными сетями за пределами предприятия. Тем не менее, сети АЭС приходится обрабатывать очень большие объемы трафика от различных устройств и контроллеров внутри завода. 
В официальном письме, направленном в Комиссию по атомной промышленности 14 мая, руководство Комитета внутренней безопасности США потребовало провести дополнительное изучение причин, приведших к отключению энергоблока "Браунс-Ферри". Дополнительное расследование теоретически поможет избежать возникновения подобных ситуаций в будущем. 
Нужно отметить, что авария на АЭС "Браунс-Ферри" стала очередным инцидентом в череде неприятностей, затронувших энергосистемы Соединенных Штатов в последние годы. В январе 2003 года вредоносная программа Slammer проникла в компьютерную сеть атомной электростанции в Огайо. В августе того же года из-за каскадного отключения электросетей без электричества остались порядка 50 миллионов домов в северо-восточной части Соединенных Штатов и соседних провинциях Канады.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Комитет внутренней безопасности США призвал Комиссию по атомной промышленности страны продолжить расследование причин аварии на атомной электростанции "Браунс-Ферри", происшедшей в августе прошлого года. 
> [COLOR=black]В конце прошлого лета специалисты АЭС "Браунс-Ферри" были вынуждены вручную отключить третий энергоблок из-за неполадок с водными насосами. Как сообщает SecurityFocus, предварительное расследование показало, что авария была вызвана неисправным программируемым логическим устройством управления. Сбой устройства управления привел к резкому росту трафика к контроллерам водных насосов, в результате чего произошел выход системы из строя. Важно отметить, что внутренняя сеть атомной электростанции не имеет связи с внешними компьютерными сетями за пределами предприятия...
> 
> securitylab.ru


Статья мне понравилась! Прошу прощения за оффтоп! Неплохо бы эту статью Михаилу Задорнову отослать думается разукрасил бы он ее жестко...! Жаль что написано не так "Сбой устройства управления привел к резкому росту трафика к контроллеру домена водных насосов, в результате чего произошел отказ от обслуживания контроллера домена водных насосов, что повлекло за собой веерное отключение всех серверов третьего энергоблока... и полной остановке энергоблока...! "
Жесть не правда ли...! Статья написана или для отвода глаз ни чего не понимающего обывателя.... как говорится отчет перед налогоплатильщиками или клиентами или просто очковтирательство! ИМХО! Здорово посмеялся!

----------


## Shu_b

> Комитет внутренней безопасности США призвал Комиссию по атомной промышленности страны продолжить расследование причин аварии на атомной электростанции "Браунс-Ферри", происшедшей в августе прошлого года.





> Статья написана или для отвода глаз ни чего не понимающего обывателя.... как говорится отчет перед налогоплатильщиками или клиентами или просто очковтирательство!


Данная публикация имеет политическую направленность, для решения вопросов перераспределения финансовых потоков... ;-)

----------


## SuperBrat

Насколько я помню по работе на заводе, зависание компьютера инженера цеха не приводило к повреждению электро-механических устройств контроля и обмороку оператора ими управляющего. А тут атомная станция. 10-кратная система контроля.  :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Насколько я помню по работе на заводе, зависание компьютера инженера цеха не приводило к повреждению электро-механических устройств контроля и обмороку оператора ими управляющего. А тут атомная станция. 10-кратная система контроля.


Мало того на них еще дублируется все не один раз!

----------

